# Ferret Proofing Garden



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Has anyone got any tips/photos of how they've made fencing ferret proofed?

For me, the issue isn't the bottom, as the panels are dug into the ground but more how to stop them climbing over the top. I have Katsecure rollers, but that won't be any use for the ferrets 

Any suggestions?


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

What type of fencing do you have? Could you attach a smooth plastic or boarding to it so far up at the bottom of the fence so that they wont be able to climb it at all.

Anything with grooves in or where they can get a grip on- with their nails- will be easy for them to climb up.


----------

